# Parent child hunt at river creek



## sghoghunter (Oct 4, 2014)

We got picked for the parent child hunt and was wondering if anyone else was going?


----------



## noah3d (Oct 12, 2014)

My Dad and I will be there.


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 14, 2014)

Hope to see ya'll there Noah


----------



## noah3d (Oct 16, 2014)

Hope to see you as well. I was there two years ago, but I didn't apply last year. I didn't know a whole lot about the place then, so I think this year I will have better luck.


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Oct 17, 2014)

Didn't get the deer hunt but did get the duck hunt.    Have they even held the duck hunt the last few years?


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't have a clue about the duck hunting bogey


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 17, 2014)

noah3d said:


> Hope to see you as well. I was there two years ago, but I didn't apply last year. I didn't know a whole lot about the place then, so I think this year I will have better luck.





Me and my brother went on a hunt down there a couple yrs ago and he got a decent 8pt but all I saw was does and small bucks. I was thinking about trying to go down and do a lil bit of scouting but not sure if they will have the gate open


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Oct 19, 2014)

yea they never have the gate open except the day before the hunt, you can walk it though, we got the dec hunt this year, hope you guys do well, we only live about 5 miles from the place, my boys will be ready in a couple years  to hunt it some, havent heard much on the ducks there


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 19, 2014)

hortonhunter22 said:


> yea they never have the gate open except the day before the hunt, you can walk it though, we got the dec hunt this year, hope you guys do well, we only live about 5 miles from the place, my boys will be ready in a couple years  to hunt it some, havent heard much on the ducks there




We got the dec hunt also. We hunted down there bout 3 or 4 yrs ago and saw some deer but not gonna be able to get high in a climber with my daughter.


----------



## noah3d (Dec 13, 2014)

My dad and I went and scouted today. We checked out two areas and it was almost impossible to not step on a track. I'm not sure whether they are far enough from the roads but they seem to be good areas.


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 13, 2014)

noah3d said:


> My dad and I went and scouted today. We checked out two areas and it was almost impossible to not step on a track. I'm not sure whether they are far enough from the roads but they seem to be good areas.




Them places close to the road are better than way in the woods places sometimes. Im sure looking forward to going back down there


----------



## noah3d (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah but at one of the places I found a tree that had been climbed with a climber and the other spot had footprints close by.


----------



## noah3d (Dec 15, 2014)

My dad's friend went scouting for his son Sunday afternoon I believe. He said there was a young buck chasing a doe around the information kiosk. This would have been in the early afternoon too. Maybe the big bucks will still be at it during the hunt!


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 16, 2014)

Maybe so. We're only gonna be able to scout the day before but we gonna get down there as soon as we can


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 26, 2014)

Any of you guys do any good this morning?


----------



## jkp (Dec 26, 2014)

I just heard from my buddy only one deer killed this morning, and now DNR just put up a sign saying that they also scheduled a duck hunt in the morning (sorry) so they want the hunters to stay away from that area ( good way to get someone hurt).  Now between the flooding on the river sides and the duck hunt, over 1/5 of the WMA is not hunt-able.  Good luck to those that are there.  Hope some of these kids get a chance at one!!
J


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 26, 2014)

Still plenty of room for the number of kids there and the flooding will just push deer to high ground. Should make the hunting better. I hunt about a mile from there thru the woods and watched a 4 point chasing a doe this morning so it's prime timing for this hunt.


----------



## noah3d (Dec 26, 2014)

That duck hunt has been in the regulation book all year. I'm hunting by one of those ponds now. My dad was facing the opposite direction I was this morning and saw three in this area. It was very quiet for sure this morning.


----------



## noah3d (Dec 26, 2014)

I checked the harvest sheet on the way out this evening. Four deer have been checked out. A doe and three eight points.


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 26, 2014)

My brothers son killed a 8pt this afternoon. There's a lot of tracks where me and my daughters hunting but we haven't seen anything out the stand yet. We gonna try it for a couple hrs in th morning thn we gonna move our stand


----------



## noah3d (Dec 27, 2014)

Sounds good hoghunter! Congratulations to the lucky guy! Post up pictures if you can. I'm sitting on a field with a food plot. This area has lots of cover and tracks but it is sopping wet. My dad and I don't know if they would still walk through here as much or not. I'm not sure but we did bump a good sized deer here yesterday when we walked over here to make sure no one put a stand up.


----------



## jkp (Dec 27, 2014)

Sounds like good deer movement, buddy said they heard a few shots last night hope some more kids got shots. I know the duck hunt was scheduled but its still stupid to double schedule!! One child hunt is easy to schedule around.  Good luck kids, hope to see some pictures!!


----------



## noah3d (Dec 27, 2014)

jkp, it is a little frustrating, but it sure sounded like they had fun this morning. DNR note at the sign in booth said that it was out of their hands but that they would try to prevent it in the future. I'm hunting a new area tonight. I think it will be a good sit.


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 27, 2014)

We're in a diffrent spot also Noah. Been in here since bout 3:15 and it sure looks like a good spot.


----------



## noah3d (Dec 27, 2014)

I couldn't get in the stand until a little after four. I think we will finish out the weekend here. I took some pictures of the river out of its banks that I will post when I get home tonight. River was about 3/4 of a mile onto what is usually dry.


----------



## jkp (Dec 27, 2014)

Good luck guys, magic time!!!


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 27, 2014)

This was my brother's son's first buck from yesterday afternoon


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 27, 2014)

This was my daughter's deer from this afternoon. Not to bad for a first deer


----------



## jkp (Dec 27, 2014)

sghoghunter,
Tell both of them great job, my buddies son saw a huge one this morning but was a little slow on the move and it got out of range.
Congrats to your daughter!!
J


----------



## Buckfever (Dec 28, 2014)

Congrats to the young hunters!


----------



## noah3d (Dec 28, 2014)

Congratulations to y'all hoghunter! I believe I saw y'all at the gate about to leave when I left this morning. We've been hunting hard, but we still haven't seen anything since the first morning. We will give it one last shot tonight though. I think eight deer have been killed so far. It a seems like most of the killing has happened in the evenings with all of this warm weather. The website won't let me post pictures of the river, but the whole peninsula formed by the river and Barnett's Creek was underwater.


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 28, 2014)

The 9pt that we got was the only deer we saw out of the stand but my brother said they saw deer every afternoon. Was Yall the ones in the white gmc or Chevrolet?


----------



## noah3d (Dec 28, 2014)

We were in the older white Chevy. I sure wish I was where your brother was. Did they only get that one deer?


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes the one is all they shot. He shot at another one bout 5 min after he shot the one but he was still shaking from the first one and missed. Yesterday afternoon they saw 3 doe's and a big 4 pt.


----------



## FISHMAN13 (Dec 29, 2014)

My son killed a nice 8 on friday evening.


----------



## jkp (Dec 29, 2014)

Tell him great job!!


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 29, 2014)

Good deer


----------

